# Spontaneous Actions & Expressions in Worship



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 14, 2009)

If a pastor and/or a church had a minister of music that frequently (and perhaps well-meaningly) encouraged the worshipers to "raise or clap your hands, stand up (if congregation is seated), and shout" during various times in the worship service and they wanted to tactfully discourage this kind of thing - What would be the best way to approach him?

We're a traditional church that desire to worship the Lord with joy and fervor but feel that encouraging these types of things do more to distract than edify the congregation. 

Think pastorally - the truth in _love_.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 14, 2009)

If the person is a staff member, then the senior staff member should sit them down & say "cut it out".


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Think pastorally - the truth in _love_.



That's the part I have trouble with. 

Going back to the point, however, as I recall you are new to the call there. Trying to change too many things too quickly can lead to large problems.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 15, 2009)

Edward said:


> C. M. Sheffield said:
> 
> 
> > Think pastorally - the truth in _love_.
> ...



I don't plan on changing anything substantial for at least the first two years. However, the minister of music is as new as I am and he is the one changing things by encouraging these practices. Additionally, the church is not in support of them. It isn't a major issue, but one I would like to handle with care.


----------

